# Teba Gyoza



## Jim (May 5, 2011)

- Boneless stuffed wings












Man am I stuffed!

Photos stolen from - http://newyork.seriouseats.com/2011/...html#continued


----------



## MadMel (May 5, 2011)

Nice!! I'm hungry lol.


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2011)

:crying:Oh my. It's things like this that make me so sad that I'm allergic to crustaceans.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 5, 2011)

That's a chicken wing, Spike!

BTW, that looks like the most tedious menu item ever.


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2011)

One of the options is shrimp stuffed. Any shellfish in the prep area will set me off.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 5, 2011)

Aww that's sad. I love shrimps.

But I understand, my daughter is allergic to peanuts, we just avoid the establishments that use any form of them entirely.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2011)

As a side effect I have a whole new appreciation for MTV Japan and its pop music.


----------



## MadMel (May 6, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> One of the options is shrimp stuffed. Any shellfish in the prep area will set me off.


 
Try making them at home. It's not as tedious as it looks. There's a Thai recipe that uses glutinous rice instead


----------

